# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  IP banned problem (solved)

## beryl

Halo all,

Setelah upgrade security kemaren ternyata selain menyelesaikan masalah sebelum nya (slow submit), juga menimbulkan masalah baru..  ::  
Banyak member yg komplain IP address mereka di banned.
Setelah saya check, member2 yg di banned IP nya itu ternyata ada di blacklist nya spamhaus(http://www.spamhaus.org) dan/atau spamcop(http://www.spamcop.net). Site2 tersebut adalah milik lembaga independent non profit internasional yg tugasnya adalah sebagai "polisi2" nya spam di dunia internet. Blacklist ini bukan menunjukkan si pemakai IP saat ini telah/pernah melakukan spamming, tapi bisa saja IP yg di pake adalah IP dynamic dan pernah digunakan untuk spamming oleh pengguna sebelumnya.

Penyelesaian:
1. Bisa dengan cara menghubungi ISP masing2 untuk melaporkan bahwa IP yg dipake ter blacklist di spamhaus/spamcop.
2. Bisa dengan cara di un-list sendiri via website2 yg saya sebutkan di atas.
3. Fitur security ini sementara saya disable.

Saat ini penyelesaian nomer 3 sudah saya lakukan, karena ini yg paling cepat.
Tapi mohon untuk tetap bisa melakukan penyelesaian nomer 1 atau 2, agar forum tetap terjaga dari tangan2 jahil..  ::  

Salam,

----------


## mrbunta

siappppppp ndan

----------


## seven7colour

Terima kasih om Beryl.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe polisi nya udah turun gunung trims bos

----------


## ad666

Thanks om, 
Tanya dunk.
[1] ga ada cara yg 'otomatis ' ya om?he3 maklum gaptek.
[2] jikalau solusi poin 3 enable lg, dan kita belum melakukan solusi 1 dan 2. Ip kita keban lagi ya om? Thanks

----------


## mrbunta

> Thanks om, 
> Tanya dunk.
> [1] ga ada cara yg 'otomatis ' ya om?he3 maklum gaptek.
> [2] jikalau solusi poin 3 enable lg, dan kita belum melakukan solusi 1 dan 2. Ip kita keban lagi ya om? Thanks


itu versi automatic om.
kalau solusi 3 itu gampang kok.
tinggal ganti isp dah beres. jalan terussssssssssssss

----------


## topkoifarm

thanks banget ...om  beryl....punya ae sudah bisa.....  ::

----------


## ftupamahu

thanks broer..Beryl..tambah mantap..forum ini..

ferry

----------


## seven7colour

*Om Beryl, you are the MAN!*

----------


## henritjuatja

TEST2 WAH UDAH BISA YA.THX OM

----------


## beryl

> Thanks om, 
> Tanya dunk.
> [1] ga ada cara yg 'otomatis ' ya om?he3 maklum gaptek.
> [2] jikalau solusi poin 3 enable lg, dan kita belum melakukan solusi 1 dan 2. Ip kita keban lagi ya om? Thanks


Cara otomatisnya bisa dilakukan sendiri ke website2 yg saya sebutkan di atas.
1. Cek ip komputer kita dengan cara buka web http://www.cmyip.com, ketahuan deh ip yg dipake berapa..
2. Buka web http://www.spamhaus.org, klik "Blocked? Remove IP Address". Ikuti perintah2 selanjutnya.. Jika ter-list, langsung request utk remove. Jika tidak, coba di cek ke http://www.spamcop.net..

Solusi poin 3 pasti akan di enable lagi om, tapi jika ip nya masih ter-list, secara otomatis akan ter banned lagi.
Enable saya lakukan lagi setelah saya cek secara acak ip2 yg kemaren ter-banned sudah di remove dari list2 mereka..

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> thanks banget ...om  beryl....punya ae sudah bisa.....


Jangan lupa di cek ip nya ya om..  ::

----------


## rvidella

kenapa? 

setelah pindah server kok hari ini aku tidak bisa click view new post?
click view your post
click view unanswered dan active topics?


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

> kenapa? 
> 
> setelah pindah server kok hari ini aku tidak bisa click view new post?
> click view your post
> click view unanswered dan active topics?


Makanya jangan kebanyakan searching.. :P view new post=search new post, dst dst..
Sorry om dodo, ini karena load sistem yg dibatasi.. Agar kerja server ngga terlalu berat..
Kejadian seperti ini biasanya amat sangat jarang terjadi, kecuali sistem sedang ada antrian searching yg cukup padat..
Nah, mungkin om dodo waktu itu pas kebetulan di atrian paling akhir..  ::  
Jika ada kejadian seperti itu lagi, silahkan ditunggu 1-10 detik..

Btw, memangnya server pindah ke mana om?

----------


## rvidella

> Btw, memangnya server pindah ke mana om?


gak jadi pindah ke bandung yah?   ::  
wuah salah sambung nih   ::

----------


## beryl

> Originally Posted by beryl
> 
> 
> Btw, memangnya server pindah ke mana om?
> 
> 
> gak jadi pindah ke bandung yah?   
> wuah salah sambung nih


klo pindah ke bandung mah orang nya ikutan skalian om, enak.. adem.. dan banyak pilihan..  ::   ::  
server masih tetap di jakarta om, di gd. cyber..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo server pindah bandung adminnya pindah bandung juga   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> kalo server pindah bandung adminnya pindah bandung juga


Sekarang aja masih di SEMARANG....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe mana ya om admin   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> hehe mana ya om admin


Bingung ngurusin regional Surabaya, Semarang, Solo dan Jogja   ::

----------


## beryl

> hehe mana ya om admin


admin yg mana dulu, di sini ada 2 admin.. :P 
ada yg bisa dibantu?

----------


## h3ln1k

admin yang di ngesrep itu mana ya ?   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ada keperluan apa nyariin saya..


oo ini tho adminnya  :P  :P

----------


## beryl

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> kalo server pindah bandung adminnya pindah bandung juga  
> 
> 
> Sekarang aja masih di SEMARANG....


Bukan di semarang om, tapi di jakarta..
Yg om lihat mungkin informasi pemilik IP, klo pemilik nya memang di semarang om, tapi lokasi servernya ada di pop jakarta..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

adminnya pura2 offline padahal online  :P

----------


## beryl

> adminnya pura2 offline padahal online  :P


  ::  maksudnya apa om? pura2 offline?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> adminnya pura2 offline padahal online  :P
> 
> 
>   maksudnya apa om? pura2 offline?


  ::   ::  kapan bagi2 sensuke nya?

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by beryl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Aku ikut dapat bagian ya....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

pasti dapat om   ::

----------


## rvidella

> pasti dapat om


om beryl gimana kalo dibuat satu thread mengenai problema di forum?

jadi pake thread ini deh ... apa ada yang lain mungkin? maaf yah
seperti u bilang .... rvidella = user manja nih hehehehehe
 ::  

tadi aku ada masalah udah bisa logged in ... soalnya muncul tulisan

"anda telah berhasil dimasukkan" .... terhentak aku .... aku dimasukkan apa? kan cowok   ::  
mungkin bisa ganti bisa telah berhasil "masuk" kali yah?

terus pas lagi click thread postingan eh disuruh log in lagi

please advise boss ....

apa forum juga akan ada perubahan bahasa? karena kayaknya home di bahasa indonesia semua tapi setelah jauh masuk ke dalam jadi bahasa inggris lagi

thanks and sorry ... manja ghegegeegegegege

----------


## beryl

> Aku ikut dapat bagian ya....


maen ke semarang dulu ya..  ::  om h3ln1k udah tak titipin sesuatu buat tamu dr surabaya..  ::  
thread ini kok jadi OOT ya?  ::  

Btw, IP banned problem udah solved ya? beberapa hari lagi fitur security DNS Blackhole List akan diaktifkan lagi..
Semoga sudah tidak ada lagi yg di banned..  ::  

Salam,

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh apa itu? biasanya kalo admin nitip2 gawat neh   ::

----------


## beryl

> om beryl gimana kalo dibuat satu thread mengenai problema di forum?
> 
> jadi pake thread ini deh ... apa ada yang lain mungkin? maaf yah
> seperti u bilang .... rvidella = user manja nih hehehehehe


Kan ada forum komentar dan saran om.. Di situ bisa posting segala keluhan2 mengenai forum..
Bukan user manja, tapi user yg bikin ribet..  ::  



> tadi aku ada masalah udah bisa logged in ... soalnya muncul tulisan
> 
> "anda telah berhasil dimasukkan" .... terhentak aku .... aku dimasukkan apa? kan cowok   
> mungkin bisa ganti bisa telah berhasil "masuk" kali yah?


hehe.. klo memang itu bikin risih, oke, nanti saya ganti..  ::  



> terus pas lagi click thread postingan eh disuruh log in lagi
> please advise boss ....
> apa forum juga akan ada perubahan bahasa? karena kayaknya home di bahasa indonesia semua tapi setelah jauh masuk ke dalam jadi bahasa inggris lagi
> thanks and sorry ... manja ghegegeegegegege


itu gangguan di cache/cookies di komputer sampeyan om.. penyelesaian bisa dengan cara clear cache dan clear cookies.. (mungkin di komputer yg sama pernah login dengan username lebih dari satu ya om?  ::  )
Default language memang barusan saya ganti ke bahasa Indonesia, tapi jika member sudah berhasil login, bahasa default akan mengikuti preference setting di masing2 member. Konfigurasi ini bisa ditemukan di user control panel, pilihan bahasa ada 2, inggris dan indonesia..

Semoga membantu..

----------


## seven7colour

Locked.......  ::

----------

